# anti virus?



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

what anti virus do you use...? im currently trying out avg gold..and i don't like it...it makes my internet run slow and every time i try to play lineage 2 it gives me some error and i have to close down some avg program..i think it was resident shield or something..emm is there a way to stop this..or a better antivirus i can use


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

BitDefender ANTIVIRUS 2008

does any one use it?


----------



## xfire (Mar 8, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/search.php?searchid=1380810
There are many threads about which anti-virus is the best. Do use the search option.
P.S- Try linux, very few virus exist for them.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

thx man  i forget to use search hehe


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 8, 2008)

trend micro


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 8, 2008)

AVG, Antivir (both good and free), NOD32 is my favorite.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

thx..ya..im downloading the free edition of avg now...the gold one just sucks...

emm whats better for spy ware..

spyware doctor or avg anti spyware???


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 8, 2008)

after the virus attack with avg....no thanks


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

kaspersky is my fav, i also like avg and avast


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> after the virus attack with avg....no thanks



huh..what happened?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> kaspersky is my fav, i also like avg and avast


thx.....il check it out


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

kas offers a 30 day trial, after that you have to pay, but it is one of the best along with nod32


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> kas offers a 30 day trial, after that you have to pay, but it is one of the best along with nod32



thx..ya..its only £12..pretty cheap..


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 8, 2008)

azazel said:


> huh..what happened?



http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080209/tc_pcworld/142318


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080209/tc_pcworld/142318



oh thx for this...i was not aware that this had happened...emm..i think il use kav instead..
does the kav internet security also have anti spyware..?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

yup it does, think of it as the Rambo of the anti virus world


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

lol thx man  im installing them now


----------



## KBD (Mar 8, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> yup it does, think of it as the Rambo of the anti virus world



You sure it has anti-spyware , mine (KIS7) doesn't only AV and firewall. For good antispyware i use Ad-Aware, Spybot and AVG anti-spyware (free version wth no shield)


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

spybot is a great program, idk ill check to see thought it did, could be wrong, though if it doesn't dl spybot thats a good one


----------



## KBD (Mar 8, 2008)

I like to use the combination of all 3, since all of them find something the other doesn't and they are all free


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

thx..do u use all 3...avi snti spy wont install..hmm


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

i would personally use spybot over avg for anti spy


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

oh hehe..u answered already


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

emm whats the spy bot site link..i cant find it


----------



## KBD (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, forgot to mention Windows Defender, thouogh you have to keep it in your startup for it to detect things, it also has a scanner as well. The only problem with it is that it doesn't catch everything since MS doesn't consider some things spyware, they may be i cohoots with a company that releses the spyware, so it best be used in conjunction with the other 3 programs i suggestd.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

thx dude  emmm do u have a link to download spybot..i cant find it..weird


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

nm found it


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

I use avast runs in the background has a resident protector that is always watching all kinda of bad stuff...then i use comodo firewall the new version imo is crazy good and scans stuff inbound and outbbound..iv had no problems with viruses or malware using these guys.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I use avast runs in the background has a resident protector that is always watching all kinda of bad stuff...then i use comodo firewall the new version imo is crazy good and scans stuff inbound and outbbound..iv had no problems with viruses or malware using these guys.



ah thx mate


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

here im gonna throw you some quick screenies this is what avast does...








Avast has 7 diff scanners in the background that always scan for random threats...it also has a wicked small foot print all this doesnt take up alot of ram and it updates itself every day and the options and settings menu isnt watered down you can totally tweak this.


This is comodo...this is the defense+ tab this scans for malware and stuff....the firewall tab is just as intricate and also has a sub tab like the defense+ tab that says advanced the summary tab is just a summary of the inbound/outbound traffic what ip what program how long how many bytes of data and what programs uset he most bandwidth....







thought this might help in your decision...and My GF uses my rig sometimes and when shes looking for brushes or something for photoshop or looking to get drivers or something she has a habit of clickong on the first couple of links and this thing has caught the viruses that the sites try to put on my rig...i big box pops up saying virus detected and as a precaution avast refuses the connection untill you tell it to disconnect or allow it...it works everytime and iv never had anyhting slip by..avast also scans when a file is saved to the disk or opened from the disk and or net connection "run option" it scans those files so even if already saved to the disk or say i download avast and instead of saving it i click on run instead avast scans that to and commodo reports ips blocks connections stealth ports the whole works...granted thuogh comodo is a little annoying at first asking your permission for everything while its "learning" but its alot safer imo than letting some norton preconfigures firewall let through what IT thinks is safe...and besides after a couple days the firewall doesnt give you much trouble after it lears....you can also customize the type of rules a program follows FE:


----------



## KBD (Mar 8, 2008)

+1 on that  solaris, Comodo is also very good and its free!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> here im gonna throw you some quick screenies this is what avast does...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man thx allot for this dude...emm  is avast free..im on the site and i cant find any sort of prices around...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

yep absolutely and so is comodo.. here you gio

http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html

then after you download it click on the registration button on that download page and enter you email and fill out the simple info and theiy'll send you a key its good for 90 days then you just go back and get a new one..

http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/download_firewall.html

and comodo


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yep absolutely and so is comodo.. here you gio
> 
> http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html
> 
> ...



oh sweet..that will save me a few quid  cheers mate


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

have fun hope it helped..i have norton mcafee and some others on a disk and i always though bought /expensive stuff was the way to go i mean they charge a prioce for a reason right? but switching the only diff i saw was the amount of ram and disk space i saved and the fact that avast and commodo protect alot better.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah...i have been fooled by that for many years....hehe...iv spent atleast £200 on anti virus software in the last few years...sucks


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 8, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080209/tc_pcworld/142318



You two people that think AVG's website was hacked may want to re-read that article as it has nothing to do with AVG except that AVG's chief research officer was commenting on what happened to AvSoft's website.  AVG is owned by Grisoft not AvSoft in case you were unaware.  AvSoft's product is called SmartCop *not* AVG.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> You two people that think AVG's website was hacked may want to re-read that article as it has nothing to do with AVG except that AVG's chief research officer was commenting on what happened to AvSoft's website.  AVG is owned by Grisoft not AvSoft in case you were unaware.  AvSoft's product is SmartCop *not* AVG.



oh thx..i just skimmed it...


----------



## xfire (Mar 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> after the virus attack with avg....no thanks


Read properly the website hacked was Avsoft. Avsoft doesnt make AVG, Grisoft does.
The chief research officer of AVG just commented on that.


> AvSoft, based in New Delhi, sells an antivirus product called SmartCOP


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2008)

azazel said:


> what anti virus do you use...? im currently trying out avg gold..and i don't like it...it makes my internet run slow and every time i try to play lineage 2 it gives me some error and i have to close down some avg program..i think it was resident shield or something..emm is there a way to stop this..or a better antivirus i can use



Kaspersky and nod32.

Kaspersky is the best, but some peopel claim it slows the system a little (i havent seen that, but i DO have very high end rigs)


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 9, 2008)

azazel said:


> thx..ya..im downloading the free edition of avg now...the gold one just sucks...
> 
> emm whats better for spy ware..
> 
> spyware doctor or avg anti spyware???



try threatfire. Free version works great.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Kaspersky and nod32.
> 
> Kaspersky is the best, but some peopel claim it slows the system a little (i havent seen that, but i DO have very high end rigs)



I have high end rigs too, but I could notice a slow down with Kaspersky. It also use to crash 2 of my systems. I'll never use it again.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

kas the only noticeable time when i saw a slowdown was when i was trying to stream movies, and lot of web surfing


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2008)

I just use windows defender. Its free and its not like I go anywhere that I could get anything from anyway.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 9, 2008)

We have 5 machines in the family running Bitdefender.

Much cheaper than the normal behemoths, and works well.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I just use windows defender. Its free and its not like I go anywhere that I could get anything from anyway.



Win defender isnt an antivirus. Its anti spyware... it wont find or stop any virus.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

thx guys  il try out the other suggestion if avast and comodo dont work out  so far so good though


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

hey azazel iv got a tweak for you if youd like its for comodo adds alot of security...do this....


first go into your firewall tab...under the common tasks button then click on the stealth ports wizzard.






after you do this you will be greated by a screen with different config options.....if you dont share files and you dont need to be seen my computers on your home network you dont use file sharing like utorrent and if you dont let ppl remote to your computer select the last option







now if you do have a network or use utorrent select the first setting than click next...chances are when you installed comodo it asked you to allow a network it does it every time...well after you hit next you have to set the global rules for it...now this is relatively easy...it allows you network at home to see you but not the outside world so things like shating folders and utorrent will work...now utiorrent IS the outside world but what happens is the ony way outsiders can connect to your ports is if you have already sent a request...so at any rate make sure the first bubble is checked and then go to the drop down menu and select the network comodo auto configured when you installed it...






after this click fiish the settings will be come effective immediately...now time ot test..


http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe/

go here and click the port scan button...after youve completed this site go here

http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2

and click all service ports it will give you a detailed analysis of the ports stealthed etc on your rig.


----------



## KBD (Mar 9, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> kas the only noticeable time when i saw a slowdown was when i was trying to stream movies, and lot of web surfing



I only noticed a bit of start up slowdown with Kaspersky Internet Sec 7, it added about 2 seconds to the startup time, but it is still faster than most other firewalls/AV i had. 

@Shadow Ford, Mussels is right, Win Defender is anti-spyware and it must be used in conjunction with other anti-spyware programs, check out my earlier post on that.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

i think i may have to go with comodo again


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

its good stuff


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey azazel iv got a tweak for you if youd like its for comodo adds alot of security...do this....
> 
> 
> first go into your firewall tab...under the common tasks button then click on the stealth ports wizzard.
> ...




oh thx allot for this  i didnt realize that u posted again


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

azazel said:


> oh thx allot for this  i didnt realize that u posted again



its cool hope yopu can use this


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

KBD said:


> I only noticed a bit of start up slowdown with Kaspersky Internet Sec 7, it added about 2 seconds to the startup time, but it is still faster than most other firewalls/AV i had.
> 
> @Shadow Ford, Mussels is right, Win Defender is anti-spyware and it must be used in conjunction with other anti-spyware programs, check out my earlier post on that.



i am unsure as to what people refer to with the slowdown, as i havent seen anything beyond the usual 1-2 sec startup lag that all programs that load witn windows cause.

That said, i run file and web antivirus 24/7, and disable the rest - even the firewall, unless its virus season. (router has a firewall in it, that works velly well)


----------



## KBD (Mar 10, 2008)

well, it added about 2 secs for me, i used to have AVG AV and XP firewall and they loaded approx 2 sec faster. Overall i'm not complaining, it still a very good piece of software that caught things that avg missed.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

KBD said:


> well, it added about 2 secs for me, i used to have AVG AV and XP firewall and they loaded approx 2 sec faster. Overall i'm not complaining, it still a very good piece of software that caught things that avg missed.



i've used AVG, trend micro PC cillin and nod32 on my rigs, and kaspersky found things each of them had missed... AND left things along the others kept catching as false positives.

Example: i have a port scanner as a network tool, and ATI tool was set to detect keystrokes to change settings at one point - at various times both of these were caught as a 'worm' 'network virus' and 'keylogger'

If an AV program gets even one false positive, its a bad sign - it means its only guessing as to what viruses are.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 10, 2008)

If your are going to pay for an Anti-Virus product, get Kapersky, if you want a free one, AVG Free Edition is great; I've used it on ATLEAST 5 PCs I've owned without issue, and put it on numerous computers that I've re-built or repaired.
Antivir is even better, but it pops up a windows once a day sugesting that you buy the full version, and it got old FAST.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> If your are going to pay for an Anti-Virus product, get Kapersky, if you want a free one, AVG Free Edition is great; I've used it on ATLEAST 5 PCs I've owned without issue, and put it on numerous computers that I've re-built or repaired.
> Antivir is even better, but it pops up a windows once a day sugesting that you buy the full version, and it got old FAST.




Just to put this in:

AVG is a LOT better than nothing. Nothing is another free alternative many use.
AVG gets about 80-90% of the Viruses that kaspersky does (which means the latest, or the rarest get missed), but without the OTHER features of Kaspersky.

Kaskerspy has an internet security version, which has a firewall, web and email AV - as well as parental controls and all sorts of crap i personally dont use. These can ALL be chosen not to be installed - its not like they're disabled, they just arent even installed or running with the program (you need to reinstall to get them back in) The people who complain about bloat/slowdown probably left all these in and running.

AVG may get viruses well, i'm just saying that best of free and best of paid, are still a distance apart.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 10, 2008)

Yup... Sadly those of us who cannot afford to dish out $$$ each year to get a new subscription have to settle with 2nd best. I got AVG, Windows Defender, and Spybot to keep me clean, but I have not have an actual infection for about a year (virus or spyware).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah since i got KIS i've had no problems... mostly since i went to vista to be honest. People can say what they want about vista, but without using IE my systems have been quite secure/virus free.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 10, 2008)

I was an Opera fan for a while, but I really get tired of it, and FireFox irritates me because people tout it around like it's an Internet Jesus. I'm now using IE8 beta 1... My advice to anyone dealin with constant infections... STOP lookin at porn online, and don't EVEN consider installin those toolbars, lol. Most infections are siply from stupidity, nothing more, nothing less. If people that are not PC literate were not allowed online, there would not be many infections going on.
Then again, I sometimes make money by removing spyware from stupid ppl's PCs, so I'm happy if they get infected, lol.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 10, 2008)

And yes, I DO put FireFox and Opera on ppl's PCs to reduce infection rates, lol.


----------

